# EU Tyre Depth Legal Limits



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi

I have searched all over for this...

My van is 3.85 tonnes, what is the legal tyre depth requirement whilst in the EU. I've been told it is 1 mm for vehicles over 3.5 tonnes?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I really don't know but I had assumed it was more than 1mm. Possibly 2mm.
But your tyres should have the minimum wear indicators between the treads. I know mine have as I have just changed mine round.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always understood it's 1.6mm. Will be interested to hear the answer, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here it is and your right Alan.............................

http://www.cetro.org/CETRO.org/minimum tread depth europe.pdf

Ray.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

That's good enough for me Ray, thanks buddy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Thanks - a useful table, but I am wondering what is the definition of 'Commercial Tyres'. I looked at Cetro.org website but could not find it.

Would it apply to Campervan tyres?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry but I don't know Geoff.
I assume it could be anything over 3,500kg.

Ray.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Commercial tyres refers to HGV,s not motorhome s


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Over 3500kg gross comes under HGV, although private, (phg) and the minimum tyre tread depth is 1 mm


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

and the minimum tyre tread depth is 1 mm



> This is what I read, I'm trying to find the source !!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

brimo said:


> and the minimum tyre tread depth is 1 mm
> 
> 
> > This is what I read, I'm trying to find the source !!
> ...


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

But I ask again, what is the law in the EU countries ?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I really don't understand how the same tyres on two vehicles one plated at 3500kg the other 3850kg can have different minimum tread depths?
I thought the lower limit was for the very big tyres where you can re-cut the treads which I believe are marked as such.
James


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

brimo said:


> But I ask again, what is the law in the EU countries ?


http://www.cetro.org/CETRO.org/minimum tread depth europe.pdf

I can,t see any problem, unless anybody is going to be stupid enough to be running around with hardly ant tread :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JP said:


> I really don't understand how the same tyres on two vehicles one plated at 3500kg the other 3850kg can have different minimum tread depths?
> I thought the lower limit was for the very big tyres where you can re-cut the treads which I believe are marked as such.
> James


No, the lower limit si for over 3500kg

Regarding cutting.
then you would need to differential between front and rear.
I would never drive a HGV with re-cut front tyres.
Some hard up Transport Companies will do this  
I have even cut rears myself


----------

